# More cocobolo pen's



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Heres a few pen i made this afternoon my wife made the last one looks funny but it feels good and tyler made the second one.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

See, Guys !!!!! I told ya what he was up to...LOL...

Man, Don, your production is putting me to shame.. Sorry for the disconnect today..dunno if it was your phone or mine.. Put up some links about what we were jawing about...

GREAT looking pens...you're just gonna HAFTA get one more lathe if Wifey and Son are interested....lol


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> See, Guys !!!!! I told ya what he was up to...LOL...
> 
> ...lol


Ban him....lol nice work, watch out Tort. I think he may be clicking on your heals....lol


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

oh they are very nice looking pens!

sounds like the beginnings of a family business. 

Jim's going to have to think about diversifying soon. 

'rose'


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

when your ready, I'll tell you about engraving lol


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

bill said:


> when your ready, I'll tell you about engraving lol


Make sure to tell us also!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

bill said:


> when your ready, I'll tell you about engraving lol


What the heck !
You been holding out on us Bill ?
I put a band on every duck call I make now and have been reading up on engraving so I could customize them.

Tell us all about it !


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

if you got some extra cash round, 6-10k, you can get set up to do your own

I use http://www.kallenshaanwoods.com/servlet/Page?template=3699
for special projects and have been extremely pleased

take a look around on some of the work they can do...any image on a computer can be done

the ship on the oak/antler is wonderful


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK..ya inspired me, Dude...tried my hand at some of yore Cocobolo..Really is easy to handle and turned out pretty nice...but my grain isn't as distinctive as your pens are..Gonna have to pick your brain.:spineyes: 

Just a 'dry-run' on the "Trodery Special"..had an old Jr. Statesman kit on hand. Don't worry, Trod...the new Jrs have a threaded end on both ends so ya can unscrew the pen and screw the cap on the other end while you're using the pen....the Jr.II model...nothin' but the best for ol' Trod...lol

Don...your learning curve is so fast you're gonna have to make a pass at some of the Biggies 'fore too long...:wink: 

also...I don't see why Bobby won't dig up a few of them mayonnaise jars in his back yard and buy an engraving machine for all of us to use....lol


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

bill said:


> if you got some extra cash round, 6-10k, you can get set up to do your own
> 
> I use http://www.kallenshaanwoods.com/servlet/Page?template=3699
> for special projects and have been extremely pleased
> ...


Awe heck Bill, I thought you were going to show us how to do it ourselves. RATS !


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

if you buy one, I'll do the computer art and come show you how it's done lol


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I looked a an engraver at the woodworking show in Houston a few years ago. $20,000 was what that one ran and was a little steep for me. If they would have taken a couple hundred dollars off of it I would have bought it. Yea, right!!!. I think I will wait until I can get my injet printer to do it for me. Sounds great, but kinda hard to justify for a hobby and mark a few pens or other items.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

lol thats why I posted the link...mega bucks


----------

